

Cool new way to update your facebook from twitter - gosuri
http://sociaholic.com/

======
sqrt17
How is this new? My twitter-using facebook friends used to get on my nerves
with "Just bought some bananas"-style updates from a twitter-to-facebook
thingie years ago, until they discovered the "selective twitter" thing and/or
got more reasonable.

Here's what I think is the "selective twitter" app:
<http://www.facebook.com/selectivetwitter>

~~~
sfall
i agree, and the links come alive on facebook crap wtf thats facebook not
these people!

~~~
gosuri
If you post a link in your tweet to Facebook from Twitter App, the links and
@replies just come plain and blank.

Btw, there is a broken Facebook to generate links (Links.preview) and it
hardly works, I know this cause our competitor uses this.

The whole reason behind creating sociaholic is to make some thing that works
better and faster than what is out there.

We wrote our own parsers from scratch and also will be open-sourcing the code
soon.

